# Cat boat



## katfish

I need a little help on grammar.










How far down do you strip a boat before claiming a rebuild?










Does this qualify or just call it a remodel project?










Anyway, the Catfish Queen will have a new look this summer


----------



## SeanStone

Rebuild or remodel that looks like a lot of work. Its a good time of year to start big projects like that. Good luck.


----------



## katfish

About 65% complete.


----------



## rustyfish

What did you use for your floor


----------



## katfish

3/4 exterior plywood. Primered and 2 coats of deck paint. Another coat of Cabelas Tough Coat on the top deck. Silicone caulk in seams.


----------



## rustyfish

The tough coat is what I was looking at, I could see texture but couldn't tell what it was. Wasn't sure if it was carpet or a traction coating.

Is that really coarse and rough. I'm replacing the floor in a boat and was considering using something like that, but I'v seen some of that stuff that is like coarse sandpaper. I will use the boat for mostly catfishing and would hate to let a cat flop around on anything that is going to tear it up.


----------



## katfish

The Tuff Coat has a rubberized texture but is slick so mud and slime washes off easily. The rubber in the paint makes for good traction even on wet surfaces but feels like a good exterior enamel if you walk on it barefoot.

I had it on the other deck and it washes down better than any other paint I have used.


----------



## crappielooker

Looks like a partying cat boat in the making Bobby... ^^)


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## katfish

Ak
You could fit on the side seat easy. 










Staying comfortable and rested makes extended fishing trips
possible.

I didn't equip the Queen with weopons. No Wolverine boats 
spotted yet only a Chief Wahoo boat.


----------



## mo65

The boat is looking great Katfish!:F


----------



## crappiebub

Nice job Robby! 
Looks like a dog house for Woody, if he could ever get Justcrazy to let him go fishing again.


----------



## afellure12

Looking sharp!


----------



## katfish

I found aluminum flashing in gray but not quite OSU gray.
I used a ton of pop rivets to make sure there would be no
rattles as we cruise.










I extended the battery cables to reach forward of steering 
console. Instead of reupholstering the console top I am working
a piece of cherry wood. I cut holes for cupholders and the wood 
cracked so I will cut another piece.


----------



## Lewis

Nice Robby!


----------



## Doctor

Looking good Robby


----------



## afellure12

katfish said:


> I found aluminum flashing in gray but not quite OSU gray.
> I used a ton of pop rivets to make sure there would be no
> rattles as we cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I extended the battery cables to reach forward of steering
> console. Instead of reupholstering the console top I am working
> a piece of cherry wood. I cut holes for cupholders and the wood
> cracked so I will cut another piece.


What kind of an OSU Buckeye student would I be if I didn't come down to see that


----------



## katfish

Got Mommas snack tray built and installed.
Tray is 40x5 inches. Rear seat (gray) is 40 x80 inches.










Just holding the big sticker up. Wait till launch time to
put it on the door. Got Brutus on front panel and several 
smaller block O's around outside. Block O and buckeye 
leaves on seat backs.










New wiring and lights. Clamped up all cables and wires.










The LED lights pull one amp each. Will only run down battery if 
I leave lighted toggle switch on for 3 days without running motor.
Put on bimini top and will sand cherry console cover tomorrow to
prep it for finish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Nice Cat cruiser Robby, like the seats and logos as well...GO BUCKS!!!!


----------



## afellure12

Brutus says "O-H!..."


----------



## firecat

Looking Great Robby!!!!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Great remodel' but have to ask ..where's the rod holders ?


----------



## katfish

Gary
We usually fish off the banks for flathead. I am considerring 4-6 flush
mounts for the front deck and driftmasters handy when we choose 
to fish from the boat.










I pulled the boat out of the garage and now the full impact of moving
the cab forward can be seen. I think she will sit flatter on the water now.


----------



## katfish

The picture above has changed. I put the gray aluminum over the white skirting below the deck. Then bought some new OH numbers.


----------



## BanksideBandit

Boat looks great! I plan on getting me a toon sometime down the road. Really just need to toons and a trailer because I'de like to do it myself anyways like yourself. Most of them don't have the type of seating or rails that I would prefer. I've been fishing out of a jon boat for a few years now and it sure would be nice to actually be able to stand up and take a few steps throughout the night.


----------

